# Fritzbox Mac Adresse Hinzufügen



## M4cM4rco (2. Jul 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Datenbank in der mehrere Mac-Adressen abgespeichert sind. Diese möchte ich gerne bei meiner Fritzbox 7490 automatisiert (Script) hinzufügen so dass diese ein WLAN Zugang haben. Das auslesen der Datenbank ist zwar ein Kinderspiel aber die Mac-Adresse dann hinzuzufügen scheint fast unmöglich zu sein da ich überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt habe wie ich da am besten anfange. Ich bin für alle Antworten sehr Dankbar.

MfG 
M4cM4rco


----------



## AliasAlreadyTaken (2. Jul 2018)

Welche Schnittstellen hast du denn zu deiner Fritzbox? Wenns nur die graphische Oberfläche gibt, müßtest du wohl entweder Login und Formularinhalt per http(s?)-Aufruf hinschicken, mit den Daten im POST (oder wie auch immer die dort hingelangen. Wenn das Ding Telnet hat, kannst du es auch darüber kontaktieren. Oder haben die Dinger noch andere Schnittstellen?


----------



## tommysenf (3. Jul 2018)

https://avm.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Global/Service/Schnittstellen/wlanconfigSCPD.pdf


----------

